# Father and son



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

My mice are my hobby, but these boys has become pets  
Crixus (blue SH) used to be my blue stud buck and Elephant Man (black hairless) will probably be used for test matings soon.


----------



## KTyne (Jun 8, 2012)

Your blue boy looks huge! And I absolutely adore your little wrinkly man, so cute!


----------



## KTyne (Jun 8, 2012)

Oops, double post!


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Crixus looks enormous! Beautiful mouse and the other one is so weirdly cute! :lol:


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Cute! I feel bad for hairless, they look so cold, lol.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Elephant Man looks so unique with his dark ears and pale skin! Even his name is adorable lol.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

What a lovely fatherly son bond shown in your pictures!! Simply wonderful!!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Bexbow13 your ferret is adorable!


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hehe thanks Tikmio


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks all 

Crixus is not as big as he looks. Elephant Man is just a small boy. Crixus only weighs about 65 g. He is a bit overweight though, but he's a very manly and muscular mouse (especially when I compare him to my other blues/blacks) 

Tikmio > I don't think he's as affected by the lack of fur, as you would think. If you touch him, he will always feel warm. When they lay down on your hand, it kinda feels like they're peeing on you, because they feel so warm :lol:

madmouse > Thanks. He and his siblings were totally unexpected (link to thread), and I really don't like hairless animals, so I named them all after "sideshow freaks" 

Bexbow13 > Yes, they really enjoy each other and I hate that I have to split them up soon  Crixus is about 10 months old and he has always been able to live happily with his sons. He cuddles with them, grooms them and so on.


----------

